# Looking for Homesteading / Permaculture Community in Spain



## MiguelO (Jul 16, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I am new to the forum and have lived in northern Spain homesteading (living a self-sufficient lifestyle as much as possible in the countryside) for about 5 years. Now, I am looking to join forces looking for people who have been seriously pursuing this lifestyle, be it expats (from any where in the world) or even the native Spanish. I would be interested in joining an established community or even as neighbors engaged in cooperation and mutual exchange for synergy - and to cut out the middle man in these chaotic times. If you know of such a community or are interested in such a collaborative work, I would like to hear from you.
BTW, I rule out "intentional communities" which are solely based on the people who just rely on their intention and will power (often an expression of selfishness). Often, those involved do not have the necessary requirements (a good mix of knowledge, experience, life skills, resources, as well as impulse control and ethical / moral underpinning) necessary for cooperation and long-term individual and social maintenance and growth.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sounds idyllic. If I were 40 years younger I'd join you! Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We are reasonably self sufficient. It has many positives and many negatives.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

You looking for 'preppers' Miguel' ?


----------



## Remo68 (3 mo ago)

I'm very interested are you looking to start a new community?


----------

